
Dunning Kruger Effect - wr1472
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning%E2%80%93Kruger_effect
======
metasean
A truly well covered topic here at Hacker News -
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=https:%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=https:%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FDunning%25E2%2580%2593Kruger_effect&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=all)

